# TM 1-400 THEORY OF FLIGHT, WW2 issue



## ob'98 (Aug 2, 2008)

One manual TM 1-400 titled THEORY OF FLIGHT for $8.00 delivered book rate mail in the USA. Condition is rodent gnawed with dogeared corners. Soldier's name etc. printed on top outside of cover. Dated February 24, 1941 with 182 numbered pages. Thanks.

NOW $6.00!


----------



## ob'98 (Aug 5, 2008)

Reduced to $6.00. Terms the same. Thanks.


----------



## ob'98 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Now $5.00 delivered! * Any less and I will be paying you to take it! I will combine shipping if you buy another item I have for sale and then I will only need *$3.00 *for this book. Thanks.


----------



## ob'98 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

